# كيفية استخدام GPS Garmin 72



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

حيا الله اخواني المهندسين ,,,, 
وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب ,,, ومن الذنوب أبعد ,,, وعلى الطاعة أدوم ..........

اخواني الكرام ........... 

دخلت هذه النافذة في ملتقانا االجميل ,,, ألتمس حاجتي لدى مهندسي المساحة .........

فأنا الآن أريد استخدام جهاز GPS Garmin 72 ,,, وأريد أن أقوم بايصاله بالحاسوب وذلك عن طريق وصلة سيريل serial port ,,,,

ولكني لا أدري كيف يمكنني أخذ القراءات والداتا منه بعد ايصاله بالكمبيوتر ,,,,,

فهل هناك طريقة معينة ,,,, 
أم هل هناك برنامج يقرأ من السيريل بورت ,,,,, 
أم أنه يجب أن يكون برنامج خاص بهذا النوع من GPS ,,,, 


أرجو من الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتي في هذا الشأن ,,,,


وبوركتم ........... 

وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب ومن الذنوب أبعد وعلى الطاعة أدوم .........


----------



## rafat9 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم استخدم برنامج الماب سورس mapsource
الخاص باجهزة الجارمين ابحث عنه بالجوجل وستجده بالمنتديات وقم بتحميله وتنصيبه على كمبيوترك


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ........ 

وباذن الله سأقوم بالبحث عن هذا البرنامج الذي تحدثت عنه ...........


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (27 يوليو 2010)

أنا اريد أن أتعلم كيفية العمل على جهاز جارمن 72 
اتمنى مساعدتي في ذلك.


----------



## emadaqrawi (28 يناير 2011)

ياجماعة ساعدوني عندي نفس المشكلة مع جارون 503 جزاكم الله الخير والتوفيق


----------



## emadaqrawi (28 يناير 2011)

*ياجماعة ساعدوني عندي نفس المشكلة مع جارمن 503 جزاكم الله الخير والتوفيق*
ارجو المساعدة يااخواني المهندسين​


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي مبتغاك ولا تبخل علي احد بالعلم


----------

